# γύρος, ντονέρ = gyros ή gyro, doner (kebab)



## nickel (Nov 9, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να εξάρω τα λεπτομερέστατα λήμματα για τον γύρο και το ντονέρ στην αγγλική Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyros
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doner_kebab

Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι η λέξη έχει μπει και στα αμερικάνικα λεξικά, όπως τα παρακάτω, αλλά με ενικό _gyro_ και πληθυντικό _gyros_ (δηλαδή, πίτα με γύρο, πίτα γύρος):
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gyro[2]
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/gyro (American Heritage)
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/gyro_2 (με ένδειξη US)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2010)

Αμάν, πείνασα τώρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 10, 2010)

Να τονίσω όντας και στην Κύπρο όπου τα δύο συνυπάρχουν ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο ο γύρος με το ντονέρ...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2010)

Η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: το _döner_ (ντονέρ, όπου ο προφέρεται πάνω κάτω όπως το γαλλικό eu) είναι ενεργητική μετοχή στα τουρκικά και σημαίνει _περιστρεφόμενος, γυρίζων_ (εικάζω ότι από 'κει και ο γύρος, αλλά δε θέλω να ανοίξω κι άλλο πόλεμο εκτός από αυτόν για την πραγματική εθνικότητα του τούρκικου καφέ )
Edit: συμφωνεί και η Βίκι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2010)

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και παράλληλοι τύποι μεταγραφής στην αγγλική: _yeeros_, _dona kebab_.
http://australia.businessesforsale....ys-Yeeros-Dona-Kebab-Take-Away-For-Sale.aspx/
http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100612073655AAcpXiY
http://forums.greekcity.com.au/index.php?/topic/10081-where-to-get-the-best-yeeros/


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 7, 2022)

Πρώτος στα top lookups του Merriam-Webster ο gyroς αυτήν τη στιγμή:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 7, 2022)

Ας κάνουμε τη σύνδεση με το άλλο νήμα περί προφοράς που έχει και το Gyro Song.


----------

